# Mitchel Guist Died 5-14-12



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

One of the things I like to do late at night whenI cannot sleep is watch History Channel on the computer. My favorite show is Swamp People. Glen and Mitchel Guist were true swampers that lived totally off the land. Mitchel Died today doing what he loved in the swamp. 48 years old. :sob:
RIP MITCHEL GUIST


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

He and his brother were among the my favorite characters on that program.

As they say - looks are deceiving - he appeared to be a lot older than 48..........


----------

